# Code 32 (p0400) and Other quirks.



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

okay im kinda at the end of my wits here. i keep getting the error code 32 ive replaced the egr with a working one. ran thru most of the tests in the fsm. i also cleaned the clogged pipe that goes to the egr-bpt. the pin hole was clogged. but now free flowing. the only other things i need to check and replace with some working parts is the egr solenoid and the egr-bpt and clean the egr temp sensor or replace it.. which both im going to pocket a few this weekend at my local parts yard...

The thing that strikes me odd is this. lately the fans on the car have been running it seems for no reason. the a/c is off and i never have it on defroster. so that's ruled out. its only 30-40 degrees out so the car isn't "overheating" i replaced the coolant and thermostat a year ago so that wouldn't be a factor... im just wondering if there is any relation between these two(the egr code and the fans running).

at almost any light after driving a while i notice the idle is dropped and the fans are running. this also is the case when driving on the freeway for a long time but being the outside temperature i dont see why the fans would be running. ive had this car for 4 years and never had this happen before.. i want to fix this before summer of course...

also the fans seem to run on the car for up to a minute after i shut her down almost every drive... is this a sign that the temperature sensor is going? obviously i wont be-able to tell seeing the gauge is supplied by a different signal from a different sensor.

Throw me some ideas on what this may be. thanks.


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

i just also pulled the code 72 three way catalyst.. wondering if its related as well.. omg my cars crapping out on me! lol


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

after a few more ecu resets i never got back the code 72 still 32. i havnt replaced those parts yet either. uhm another thing the fans arnt running like they used to.. back to normal just running when its hot.. so thats cool. 


one thing unrelated to all this. what is the rubber thing in the meal bracket where the spare tire is. its like weight or something that counters vibrations? theres also one underneath the car.. why are these here can i just remove em?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They are vibration dampeners. Yes, you could remove them, but then they wouldn't be there to do their job. In other words, if they aren't broke, leave them alone! As far as your other problem, I would do an exhaust back-pressure test since you had the catalyst code. If the catalytic converter has become restrictive, the resulting back-pressure could cause issues with the EGR system.


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I figured as much. Ill leave em alone aha. And thanks. the problem magically went away for almost 2 weeks of warm weather here. ran fine. no codes. no always running fan.. . but now that the temp dropped again. the problem returned. ill look into it. i don't have a lower cat just the one on the manifold itself and im thinking after all the miles its probably clogging up. would it be beneficial to replace it anyways?


----------



## RC cola (May 10, 2012)

If the catalytic converter gets too restricted it will get very hot, I have seen them glowing red hot before.


----------

